# Breeding season



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

so how did your breeding season go?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I had 100% hatch rate so far! I have a pair on the last two eggs to hatch this year... and then all is over for this season... I will miss seeing the babies... back to fake eggs... oh well till next year...


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

one egg hatched... died...


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Breeding is done fore me and it went great this year! Very happy with my YB's from my pairings this year. YB's are looking very strong during training tosses.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

well I have 5 baby s.f. Budapest on the floor and 2 in the nest. 1 baby ancient in the nest and a set of eggs due to hatch,and 4 baby n.y. Flying flights in the nest.


----------



## dublin/richie (Apr 15, 2010)

last 4 weening out of 34 yb 8 pairs.20 ybs sold and gone plus 4 pair 24 birds left neat num it was good


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

fertility was good here too not a sinlge lost youngbird this season for me


----------



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

Here in New Zealand we only receive our 2010 rings on the 1 st August. We pair up end of June. The Old bird season start in August and the last race is mid December - 1400 Km


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

yopigeonguy said:


> one egg hatched... died...


Poor buddy. It'll get better.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

yes we all have bad times at some point......what kind of birds do you have Yopigeonguy?


----------



## Johanes (May 25, 2010)

My pseudo-fantails are near to have their first two babies.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

What are pseudo-fantails?


----------



## Johanes (May 25, 2010)

Theyŕe two pigeons with a breed between fantail and other type.

No authentic.


----------

